# A-Maze-N 12inch tube smoker



## thatcho (Oct 4, 2013)

Just made my purchase from A-Maze-N tonight. Purchased a 12 inch tube with a extra bag of savory herb pellets. I will be using this in my Dual fuel MB smoker. Any tips are welcome.


----------



## eman (Oct 5, 2013)

I have not used the tube smoker. But if you follow Todds' directions ,i'm sure you will get some great finished product


----------



## thatcho (Oct 5, 2013)

Thanks, i am really new at this smoking business. I have been trying bacon but cant keep temps down for a good cold smoke. Dual fuelMB30


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 5, 2013)

Just used mine last night with apple pellets to smoke some Cheesus! 













image.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Oct 5, 2013


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 5, 2013)

For cold smoking it works great. I use my 18" and 12" all the time. Light it with a torch and make sure it burns for a good 5 minutes, then blow it out and you should be set. Some woods like cherry don't burn as good. So you can mix with other pellets to get them going or nuke them in the micro. Measure out what you need and out in a casserole dish or similar microwaveable dish and nuke them for a minute or two. This will get the moisture out if the pellets and make them burn easier.


----------



## thatcho (Oct 5, 2013)

Outstanding! The cheesus looks gooood. Never had smoked cheese. New to do list..lol. Thanks for the info. Keerp smoking.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 5, 2013)

When you do smoke cheese you'll want to let it rest for a couple if weeks to mellow out before tasting it. This batch is pepper jack and sharp cheddar, 5 pounds ea.


----------



## aeroforce100 (Oct 5, 2013)

"Savory Herb" pellets???


----------



## s2k9k (Oct 5, 2013)

aeroforce100 said:


> "Savory Herb" pellets???:police2:



I said the same thing so I had to go look. Todd is carrying a new line of BBQr's Delight Pellets, lot's of interesting flavors there!
http://www.amazenproducts.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=BBQRS


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 5, 2013)

Oh man missed that, herbed savory pellets! Isn't there a 20% off code right now too?


----------



## thatcho (Oct 5, 2013)

Y yes 20% off promo code is sept2013promo. Hurry last day today


----------



## thatcho (Oct 5, 2013)

Todd extended it due to a server problem. That is how u satisfy customers


----------



## thatcho (Oct 12, 2013)

Here you go fellas first smoke under the belt with my AMNPTS. Enjoy













CAM00137[1].jpg



__ thatcho
__ Oct 12, 2013


















CAM00139[1].jpg



__ thatcho
__ Oct 12, 2013


----------



## double rr (Oct 18, 2013)

i got the 18 in tube works great had it for about a year the end caps are a pos made of aluminum mine burned up works fine without it ,a good air flow keeps the tube burning fyi good luck


----------

